# How to Sharpen Knives



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
This four video series "how to sharpen knives" was made for the average homeowner. I am teaching the knife sharpening basics, using a diamond hone block, a whetstone and then a strop block.

The materials I am using are also very affordable for the average homeowner. These are not japanese stones that cost hundreds. All of the components that you see cost me about $50-$60 total.

Let me know what you think. It will really help me if you subscribe to the channel *HERE* 

You should make sure that you watch the last one about stropping and then watch me slice through a piece of paper without holding it.


----------

